# [solved] broken packages

## FrancisA

Hallo, habe leider ein Durcheinander und weiß nicht, wie ich das am besten auflösen kann. Ausgangspunkt war, dass ich xfce updaten wollte.

http://pastebin.com/g87ukYRA

mit dem Porthole Portage Frontend sieht die Ausgabe (beim upgrade; nach sync) so aus:

http://pastebin.com/5rEkG6jQ

Ich hätte zwar den angegebenen Link angesehen (mit broken packages), aber da kam ich (mit emerge --umerge...) leider nicht weiter.Last edited by FrancisA on Sun May 29, 2011 3:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Necoro

 *Quote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
> * Use eselect news to read news items.

 

Sowas sollte man nicht ignorieren.

Ansonsten scheinst du gerade gleichzeitig KDE, Qt und Xfce upzugraden ... das sind zu viele große Sachen auf einmal würde ich sagen. Versuch die doch runterzubrechen und zB erst Qt, denn Xfce und denn KDE zu machen.

Für das Xfce-Update würde ich dir auch raten

```
gnome-base/gvfs -gdu

xfce-base/thunar -udev

xfce-base/xfce4-session -udev
```

zu nutzen. Das sollte dir an der Stelle das ganze PolicyKit-Geraffel sparen, so dass man das denn in Ruhe mit KDE upgraden kann. Wenn man das hat, kann man das oben ja wieder rückgängig machen und das Zeugs auch in Xfce einbauen, sofern man will.

----------

## FrancisA

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
> * Use eselect news to read news items. 
> 
> Sowas sollte man nicht ignorieren.

 

Danke für die Antwort, Ja, wissen sollte ich das eigentlich  :Wink:  wird nachgeholt

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ansonsten scheinst du gerade gleichzeitig KDE, Qt und Xfce upzugraden ... das sind zu viele große Sachen auf einmal würde ich sagen. Versuch die doch runterzubrechen und zB erst Qt, denn Xfce und denn KDE zu machen.
> 
> 

 

Ja, habe mich auf xfce festgelegt. Aber auf Krusader und k3b, ... möchte ich nicht verzichten, darum habe ich es in Kauf genommen, das kde und qt zu emergen.

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Für das Xfce-Update würde ich dir auch raten
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich probiere das einmal aus und melde mich dann wieder.  :Wink: 

Das gnome-base/gvfs -gdu habe ich jetzt hinbekommen, indem ich vorher blockierende Packages ungemergt habe.

Nun kommit bei sud emerge xfce-base/thunar -udev

```

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/hal ("sys-apps/hal" is blocking sys-power/upower-0.9.9)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] <xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.7.0 ("<xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.7.0" is blocking xfce-base/garcon-0.1.7)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.7.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2)

```

Wenn ich nun versuche:

```

franz@localhost:~$ sudo emerge --unmerge xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.7.0

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

--- Couldn't find '=xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.7.0' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

franz@localhost:~$ 

```

 dann findet er das nicht.

Sorry, draufgekommen: sudo emerge --unmerge "<xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.7.0": so gehts

Trotzdem: zb x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2 bringe ich nicht weg, weils nicht gefunden wird. 

Ich hätte sudo emerge --depclean aufgerufen, da sagt er dann:

 Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

....

 * Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep @world` prior

 * to depclean?

Das habe ich nun aufgerufen und will 348(!) packages emergen. Irgendwie glaube ich, bin ich auf dem Holzweg.

----------

## mv

 *FrancisA wrote:*   

> sudo emerge --unmerge xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.7.0

 

Atome spezifiziert man entweder ohne Versionsnummer (xfce-base/xfdesktop) oder mit "=" davor ("=xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.7.0").

----------

## Josef.95

 *FrancisA wrote:*   

> .....
> 
> * Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep @world` prior
> 
> * to depclean?
> ...

 

Nein warum? Was spricht denn dagegen das System mal auf einen aktuellen gesunden Stand zu bringen?

----------

## FrancisA

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *FrancisA wrote:*   .....
> 
> Das habe ich nun aufgerufen und will 348(!) packages emergen. Irgendwie glaube ich, bin ich auf dem Holzweg. 
> 
> Nein warum? Was spricht denn dagegen das System mal auf einen aktuellen gesunden Stand zu bringen?

 

Es passt wieder alles, hat fast 24 stunden geemergt.  :Wink: 

@mv: danke für den Hinweis

----------

## Max Steel

Legst du bitte noch ein [solved] in den Threadtitel?

----------

## FrancisA

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Legst du bitte noch ein [solved] in den Threadtitel?

 

Wie geht das schnell? Hier solved eintragen? Ich probiers

----------

